# What kind of weird things / combos do you eat?



## slowtyper (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm the type of person that can just grab a bowl and fill it with anything available and eat it. I love crumbling potato chips into my bowl of rice+food, especially curry. I will happily throw a fried egg into any bowl of food that I have. I just ran to the kitchen to make a quick snack and am currently eating a hamburger bun with a slice of melted processed cheese, smoked salmon, and potato chips. I wish I had some sliced chili's in there but I was too lazy to open the jar and slice them. 

The other day I was enjoying durian with steamed rice. This is a different category as its actually normal where my family is from, but it was weird as hell to other people (even to the people who also like durian). I also love vanilla ice cream topped with creamed corn. My family ate this growing up and I thought it was completely normal until I whipped it out during a poker homegame and people looked at me in horror.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 13, 2012)

My favorite foods are things that are not totaly stonerific combos, but just a little off the expected.

When I was a kid, I was dared to eat milk chocolate and buttered, salted popcorn together at a party, and it was great. I love Dark Chocolate and crisp filtered water. Pizza with pecans on it. Raw Cacao beans are a newly discovered favorite. Lime juice and salsa on Cantonese fried rice. Avocados with a scoop of ice cream in the middle topped with cinnamon sugar. Pasta with caramelized onions, pecans, and olive oil. Bourbon in a chocolate malt. Mustard in a grilled cheese. Red wine in bolognese. Orange juice in Tomato soup. Roasted Corn with chili powder, lime and salt. The list goes on...I will try anything really and have found some excellent things as a result.

Creamed corn and ice cream would go into stonerific category. I had a friend that, despite being thin and not a pothead, ate the STRANGEST things...yet upon trying them, you could not deny they were fantastic. Peanut Butter & Marshmallow Puff sandwiches(I hate both of those things, but it was likeable together). His idea of cookies was to take a tube of nestle cookie dough, mash it on a sheet pan, bake it for 1/2 the recommended time, then scrape it into a bowl with ice cream. The best of all: Grilled Cheese and Maple Syrup.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, and protip: These clovers, the ones that grow in your yard, taste just like green apple skins.


----------



## tkern (Mar 13, 2012)

I grew up with a kid that used to eat the clovers from my lawn. I always figured he was a bit.. slow. Perhaps he was on to something.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 13, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Peanut Butter & Marshmallow Puff sandwiches(I hate both of those things, but it was likeable together



fluffernutters are the finest things in the world, especially grilled.


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 13, 2012)

beer float.


----------



## BobCat (Mar 13, 2012)

pimento cheese on vanilla wafers :tongue2: might go good with beer float!!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 13, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> beer float.



lus1:lus1:lus1:

Häagen-Dazs Five coffee ice cream and Guinness Extra Stout!
:beer:


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 14, 2012)

I like to dip Tims Jalapeno chips into sour cream and ketchup alternatively. I like to dip cornichons into yellow mustard and eat them with a nice slice of blue cheese. I like to dip my spring rolls into jalapeno hushpuppy batter and deepfry them. I like to put salt on my green apples. I like to mix my rum with blueberry juice. DOn't get me started guys, I've been on the weird train since I was a little kid.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 14, 2012)

quantumcloud509 said:


> I like to dip Tims Jalapeno chips into sour cream and ketchup alternatively. I like to dip cornichons into yellow mustard and eat them with a nice slice of blue cheese. I like to dip my spring rolls into jalapeno hushpuppy batter and deepfry them. I like to put salt on my green apples. I like to mix my rum with blueberry juice. DOn't get me started guys, I've been on the weird train since I was a little kid.



More! I live for this stuff.

I remember when I was a kid, I was eating anything int he house. I ate some Laura Scudders chunky peanut butter, then, without "cleansing the palate" I ate a cherry flavored ice-pop(the kind in the plastic tubes that cut up the sides of your mouth). The combo resulted in the ice pop tasting exactly like a real apple. I was so confused, then impressed.


----------



## The Edge (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not sure I consider too much weird anymore for food combinations. That being said, the only thing that really comes to mind when thinking of what I used to do when I was younger was: peanut butter and jelly sandwich stuffed with bbq chips, washed down with a coke.


----------



## HHH Knives (Mar 14, 2012)

Sweet peas in my spaghetti


----------



## mainaman (Mar 14, 2012)

I like to put ketchup and/or ranch on my pizza.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 14, 2012)

Salt & vinegar chips in a tuna sandwich.

My brother would eat white rice and hunts ketchup. Said it tastes just like artichokes. It does.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 14, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> lus1:lus1:lus1:
> 
> Häagen-Dazs Five coffee ice cream and Guinness Extra Stout!
> :beer:



Are you guys serious or just trying to make me waste a beer and ice cream? If srs, I will try! I love rootbeer floats....never even thought of taking out the root.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 14, 2012)

It dominates the whole concept of a root beer float. It's what a root beer float wants to be when it grows up.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 14, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Are you guys serious or just trying to make me waste a beer and ice cream? If srs, I will try! I love rootbeer floats....never even thought of taking out the root.



It definitely is real. It is seved at the Milwaukee Market as one of their specialty drinks.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 14, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> lus1:lus1:lus1:
> 
> Häagen-Dazs Five coffee ice cream and Guinness Extra Stout!
> :beer:



That actually sounds...good. Of course, I like chocolate bars with beer.


----------



## heirkb (Mar 14, 2012)

mainaman said:


> I like to put ketchup and/or ranch on my pizza.



Mhm. Ketchup and pizza. 

Peanut butter and cheddar. Reeeeally good.


----------



## Seth (Mar 14, 2012)

As I read through these posts I am just wondering what these strange proclivities suggest about your sex lives...


----------



## MadMel (Mar 14, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> The other day I was enjoying durian with steamed rice. This is a different category as its actually normal where my family is from, but it was weird as hell to other people (even to the people who also like durian). I also love vanilla ice cream topped with creamed corn. My family ate this growing up and I thought it was completely normal until I whipped it out during a poker homegame and people looked at me in horror.



Dude u from Singapore or thereabouts? Strangely similar taste we have..


----------



## Tristan (Mar 15, 2012)

Please Mel... don't malign a whole country in one short sentence. Ugh. Creamed corn doesn't even belong on my shaved ice dessert, much less ice cream. And Durians taste perfectly fine without rice. Though I've heard this one before. 

I think most of these weird tastes arise from childhood curiosity and not knowing better. I spend 2 months putting condensed milk on everything, and another 2 putting whipped cream on every food surface. Trail mix, whipped cream, soda crackers and strawberry jam was a favorite. 

Every single off the shelf chocolate confection into budget vanilla ice cream.

These days experimentation is more savory than sweet.
Peanut butter on the base of a burger was really awesome. Vegemite and mango chutney with a burger was also quite good.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 15, 2012)

From malaysia! Durian and rice doesn't even seem weird to me though. When I eat durian, its a meal. It literally replaces my dinner, so it seems odd to just eat durian so add some rice to round it out!


----------



## mhlee (Mar 15, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> My brother would eat white rice and hunts ketchup. Said it tastes just like artichokes. It does.



Fried ketchup rice was one of the only dishes my dad could cook. I remembered enjoying it.


----------



## memorael (Mar 15, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> My favorite foods are things that are not totaly stonerific combos, but just a little off the expected.
> 
> When I was a kid, I was dared to eat milk chocolate and buttered, salted popcorn together at a party, and it was great. I love Dark Chocolate and crisp filtered water. Pizza with pecans on it. Raw Cacao beans are a newly discovered favorite. Lime juice and salsa on Cantonese fried rice. Avocados with a scoop of ice cream in the middle topped with cinnamon sugar. Pasta with caramelized onions, pecans, and olive oil. Bourbon in a chocolate malt. Mustard in a grilled cheese. Red wine in bolognese. Orange juice in Tomato soup. Roasted Corn with chili powder, lime and salt. The list goes on...I will try anything really and have found some excellent things as a result.
> 
> Creamed corn and ice cream would go into stonerific category. I had a friend that, despite being thin and not a pothead, ate the STRANGEST things...yet upon trying them, you could not deny they were fantastic. Peanut Butter & Marshmallow Puff sandwiches(I hate both of those things, but it was likeable together). His idea of cookies was to take a tube of nestle cookie dough, mash it on a sheet pan, bake it for 1/2 the recommended time, then scrape it into a bowl with ice cream. The best of all: Grilled Cheese and Maple Syrup.



Lime juice and some chillies which are grilled and seasoned with more lime juice and salt filled with cantonese fried rice is a favorite of mine, almost to good to be true.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 15, 2012)

I also used to eat plain white rice with soy sauce on it. Just like 2 cups worth, in a bowl, I'd sit down and watch 3rd Rock From the Sun. Not that weird, but I've never seen anyone else just whip up a snack of white rice and soy sauce.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 15, 2012)

My brother's kids, age 10 and 8 have eaten white rice that way since they were able to express a preference.


BurkeCutlery said:


> I also used to eat plain white rice with soy sauce on it. Just like 2 cups worth, in a bowl, I'd sit down and watch 3rd Rock From the Sun. Not that weird, but I've never seen anyone else just whip up a snack of white rice and soy sauce.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 15, 2012)

******* said:


> My brother's kids, age 10 and 8 have eaten white rice that way since they were able to express a preference.



I do this all the time too.

Big bowl of leftover white rice from Chinese takeout with soy sauce = delicious.


----------



## cnochef (Mar 15, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> I also used to eat plain white rice with soy sauce on it.



My late Mom used to do this and now so do I. Sometimes I like to stir in some kimchi too.


----------



## tgraypots (Mar 15, 2012)

peanut butter, salami and swiss cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Justin0505 (Mar 15, 2012)

Tristan said:


> .. I think most of these weird tastes arise from childhood curiosity and not knowing better...



They way that I look at it, kids don't know that they're SUPPOSED to know better. They often have a truer sense of taste because they are free of rules and preconceptions / expectations . And since EVERYTHING is new / an experiment one thing is not weird than another. So, they end up discovering things that people "who know better" (aka have had their creativity and sense of wonder ground away) would never consider.

On another side note, I have found that weird and intelligent people (like 99% of the people on KKF) are often into lots of different kinds of weird and interesting things. In other words: one particular geeky obsession like kitchen knives is often an indicator of a much broader pattern of a geeky/nonraditional approach to many other things. 
So, the popularity of this thread is not at all shocking. 

Now, back OT:
I don't get excited over / eat fast food except for the occasionally fix of salted wendy's fries dipped in chocolate frosty. 

I am also a huge consumer of "one bowl meals. " I like fresh greens, tomato and egg mixed with pretty much any more typical dinner entrée. 

I really like vinegar on things, but true aged balsamic drizzled over vanilla bean icecream is pretty awesome. 

+ 1 for beer floats. 
I like stout with a shot of chilled espresso and a scoop or two of good vanilla or chocolate icecream. 


Speaking of icecream, Karing (Drinky) made some sourcream strawberry icecream that was really amazing. He also made a chicken dumpling soup with an accidental raspberry vinegar tint that was oddly very good (kinda like turkey and cranberry combo).


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 15, 2012)

Justin0505 said:


> They way that I look at it, kids don't know that they're SUPPOSED to know better. They often have a truer sense of taste because they are free of rules and preconceptions / expectations . And since EVERYTHING is new / an experiment one thing is not weird than another. So, they end up discovering things that people "who know better" (aka have had their creativity and sense of wonder ground away) would never consider.



So true. I used to love cottage cheese as a little boy up until around first grade when my older sister said "EWWWWWW" as I enjoyed my afternoon snack. Ever since then, it was ruined for me. To this day I can't imagine eating it, but that wasn't always so... Had Katie kept her mouth shut, who knows. 



Justin0505 said:


> On another side note, I have found that weird and intelligent people (like 99% of the people on KKF) are often into lots of different kinds of weird and interesting things. In other words: one particular geeky obsession like kitchen knives is often an indicator of a much broader pattern of a geeky/nonraditional approach to many other things.



I have noticed this too. And not just "into" weird and interesting things, but _passionately_ into them. Photography seems to be a common hobby here in addition to knives (and cooking of course).


----------



## cnochef (Mar 15, 2012)

Cottage cheese + Frank's hot sauce!!!


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 15, 2012)

Justin0505 said:


> On another side note, I have found that weird and intelligent people (like 99% of the people on KKF) are often into lots of different kinds of weird and interesting things. In other words: one particular geeky obsession like kitchen knives is often an indicator of a much broader pattern of a geeky/nonraditional approach to many other things.
> So, the popularity of this thread is not at all shocking.
> 
> Now, back OT:
> ...



Good observation about weird,intelligent people being into a broad variety of weird things. My interests are so vast and odd that I lose track of all of the projects and things I have gotten into. We have a large group of people obsessed with kitchen knives, it is likely that most are also obsessed with food and food experimentation. 

Average people seem to think everything I eat is weird, but chef-types/hardcore-eaters would probably not see these things as odd. The balsamic vinegar on vanilla ice cream is something I do; greens, tomato, egg plus whatever leftovers I find is typical late-night dinner for me; I will not eat fast-food which most can't seem to begin to understand. I guess I need to try a beer float. I will eat fish heads including the eyes. I ate a sauerkraut-donut in Austria, that was surprisingly good. There really isn't much that I won't eat other than processed food, so I can't think of "weird" things that I eat.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 15, 2012)

cnochef said:


> Cottage cheese + Frank's hot sauce!!!



I think I'd rather starve to death.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 15, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I do this all the time too.
> 
> Big bowl of leftover white rice from Chinese takeout with soy sauce = delicious.



Add a fried egg on there and that's been a lot of my meals. Some fried spam would make it even better, though if I have spam there (not often), I swap the soy sauce with ketchup.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 15, 2012)

cnochef said:


> Cottage cheese + Frank's hot sauce!!!



I never even tried cottage cheese until I was an adult...just not something we ever had at home. I love it...I put it on toast or eat it straight out of the container with tabasco sauce.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 15, 2012)

Never had cottage cheese spicy. I've had it with peaches, an idea I got from watching The Osbournes(Ozzy loves it!).

My daughter likes raisins and spaghetti. I will make that a great pasta dish, just need a little experimental time.


----------



## Tristan (Mar 15, 2012)

Justin0505 said:


> They way that I look at it, kids don't know that they're SUPPOSED to know better. They often have a truer sense of taste because they are free of rules and preconceptions / expectations . And since EVERYTHING is new / an experiment one thing is not weird than another. So, they end up discovering things that people "who know better" (aka have had their creativity and sense of wonder ground away) would never consider.



Hey don't get me wrong, I'm all for it. Else i wouldn't be reading this thread searching for odd combos that are not easy for me to come across! 

This is one of the reasons I love fusion food (I know... I know...) but only when it is done exceptionally well. Sometimes to me (eater not chef), fusion is an excuse for crap. Of course it tastes different, its fusion! It doesn't taste different, it tastes like Sh!t. But when fusion is done really well, i get a fleeting sense of childhoood when I eat it, like discovering a new food for the first time. That sense is precious.

Regardless of the price.

And yeah, I love forums due to the diversity of geekiness that arises. Typically if people are obsessive compulsive about obscure and relatively unimportant things like sharpening (ahem.), they have tons of outlets that make them that much more interesting than the average joe.

I like balsamic with ice cream, kahlua, baileys, sangria, heck, most liquors with ice cream. 

I don't know if you guys get Milo from Nestle over in the US of A, but I throw that malted choc powder on tons of dessert items when I'm bored.


----------



## Shinob1 (Mar 21, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> I also used to eat plain white rice with soy sauce on it. Just like 2 cups worth, in a bowl, I'd sit down and watch 3rd Rock From the Sun. Not that weird, but I've never seen anyone else just whip up a snack of white rice and soy sauce.



I use to eat this in my bachelor days. I also use to eat the 10 cent ramen noodles raw straight out of the package.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 21, 2012)

Shinob1 said:


> I also use to eat the 10 cent ramen noodles raw straight out of the package.


This was the "trendy" thing to do when I was in elementary school! if I recall correctly some kids even had noodle packages meant to be eaten that way...but this doesn't sound right, so maybe I am wrong and thats just what kids told me (I was a gullible kid). I remember my mom thinking I was crazy when i asked her to buy the noodles that I could eat raw. I think they had the cookie monster on the package...


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 21, 2012)

When I was a kid we ate Lucas, a lime flavored salt, like the stuff that gets put on Beer necks for ladyfolk on Cinco De Mayo.

Also, in South Texas, it's all about ChileSalLimon! Just like what it says--salt, lime and chile, in sprinklable powder. Gets put on Fruit cups, and fresh roasted corn with butter.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 22, 2012)

Vegemite and truffle oil on sourdough. 

I'm not sure of there is an equivalent yeast extract in the US... But for the English, it works just as well with marmite.


----------



## G-rat (Mar 22, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> When I was a kid we ate Lucas, a lime flavored salt, like the stuff that gets put on Beer necks for ladyfolk on Cinco De Mayo.
> 
> Also, in South Texas, it's all about ChileSalLimon! Just like what it says--salt, lime and chile, in sprinklable powder. Gets put on Fruit cups, and fresh roasted corn with butter.




I grew up in ft worth. Have consumed my fair share of Lucas!


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Mar 22, 2012)

Mayo & Thai Sweet Chili sauce. I used to use it for a dipping sauce for chicken fingers. It's an interesting taste.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 23, 2012)

Dusty said:


> Vegemite and truffle oil on sourdough.
> 
> I'm not sure of there is an equivalent yeast extract in the US... But for the English, it works just as well with marmite.



We have marmite. Delicious stuff!

My wife likes to dip grapes into Nutella. Red Grapes.


----------



## James (Mar 28, 2012)

I had a pepperoni and nutella phase...


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 28, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> When I was a kid we ate Lucas, a lime flavored salt, like the stuff that gets put on Beer necks for ladyfolk on Cinco De Mayo.
> 
> Also, in South Texas, it's all about ChileSalLimon! Just like what it says--salt, lime and chile, in sprinklable powder. Gets put on Fruit cups, and fresh roasted corn with butter.



My wife always wanted saladitos during her pregnancies. Have to watch out for Mexican chile powder had my fair share of that and Mexican candy. Especially the multicolored pops growing up, but a lot of that stuff is high in lead.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 28, 2012)

Dusty said:


> Vegemite and truffle oil on sourdough.
> 
> I'm not sure of there is an equivalent yeast extract in the US... But for the English, it works just as well with marmite.



Grew up with Vegemite. Good stuff, but definitely an acquired taste. My mom was born in Sydney when my grandparents(both doctors) were doing missionary work there.,


----------



## dav (Mar 31, 2012)

Totally normal over here in good old blighty but whenever we've been to the US and asked for a cup of tea with milk in we've had to explain ourselves and more often than not gotten funny looks from restaurant staff lol.

Now this one for some of you will not be strange but for me it was - smoked dried brown bear. Once tried sea cucumber and some other types of sea "fruits" which my Chinese friends consider a delicacy which almost made me sick.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 31, 2012)

dav said:


> Now this one for some of you will not be strange but for me it was - smoked dried brown bear. Once tried sea cucumber and some other types of sea "fruits" which my Chinese friends consider a delicacy which almost made me sick.



I totally wish I could taste bear without, you know, killing off a bear. Aren't bears pretty fragile populations?


Chinese people do eat some weird stuff. I worked with a guy from Burma that said when he was a kid, since he lived on the border, they would go into the jungle and catch random animals and sell them to Chinese traders, and they ate EVERYTHING. That guy(the Burmese one) had eaten tiger, elephant, chameleons, parrots, monkeys, dogs...I couldn't come up with an animal the dude hadn't eaten for about a solid minute.


----------



## Craig (Apr 2, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> I totally wish I could taste bear without, you know, killing off a bear. Aren't bears pretty fragile populations?
> 
> 
> Chinese people do eat some weird stuff. I worked with a guy from Burma that said when he was a kid, since he lived on the border, they would go into the jungle and catch random animals and sell them to Chinese traders, and they ate EVERYTHING. That guy(the Burmese one) had eaten tiger, elephant, chameleons, parrots, monkeys, dogs...I couldn't come up with an animal the dude hadn't eaten for about a solid minute.



Black bears have a pretty stable and large population, there's something like a million of them in North America. Brown bears are pretty stable too, with about 200k in the world, about a quarter of them in North America. Polar bears are vulnerable and in decline, but there are still quite a few of them out there. The worry there isn't so much that they're currently endangered as it that they're in decline and the reasons for that.

That's not to say that all the various sub-species are doing well. I know Italian bears are in serious trouble, for example. But if all you want is to try some bear meat, there's plenty of sources you can try without feeling bad.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 2, 2012)

Good to know. I'd love to hunt some down. Pun intended.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Apr 2, 2012)

My wife likes peanut butter and mustard sandwiches, which I think is weird. I have cottage cheese and pineapple, which she thinks is weird. One that is lees weird is creamed corn on mashed potatoes, which I started after my dad had his first heart attack, because we didn't have gravy or butter for awhile after that. She also likes mustard on her eggs.
Del


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 2, 2012)

I once ate mustard on a dare, and realized I just like mustard.

I guess that makes me a bustard, I only eat custard with sauce made of mustard.


----------



## Tristan (Apr 3, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> This was the "trendy" thing to do when I was in elementary school! if I recall correctly some kids even had noodle packages meant to be eaten that way...but this doesn't sound right, so maybe I am wrong and thats just what kids told me (I was a gullible kid). I remember my mom thinking I was crazy when i asked her to buy the noodles that I could eat raw. I think they had the cookie monster on the package...



Nah you're not a gullible kid. Or at least, your pals were straight up with you. The snack you were being fed is the Mamee noodle snack - a malaysian company. The dried ramen noodle snacks were meant to be eaten right out of the pack, with little flavoring sachets just like a typical instant noodle package. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mamee_Noodles

That's the link, with a picture in the bottom right corner. From this influence we've eaten pretty much almost any ramen noodle whilst camping straight out of the bag without cooking when it rained. The noodles were all deep fried before processing at the time anyway. Its been more than a decade since I've had that snack though.


----------



## jmforge (Apr 4, 2012)

Brown bear is supposed to taste better but obviously black bear is eaten more often in North America. i have a sneaking suspicion that polar bear might taste like dirt as its diet consists mostly of other nasty tasting meat. LOL. I can tell you from personal experience from when I was a wee lad that marine mammal meat tastes like refried feces and shudder to think what a bear feeding on such critters might taste like.


Craig said:


> Black bears have a pretty stable and large population, there's something like a million of them in North America. Brown bears are pretty stable too, with about 200k in the world, about a quarter of them in North America. Polar bears are vulnerable and in decline, but there are still quite a few of them out there. The worry there isn't so much that they're currently endangered as it that they're in decline and the reasons for that.
> 
> That's not to say that all the various sub-species are doing well. I know Italian bears are in serious trouble, for example. But if all you want is to try some bear meat, there's plenty of sources you can try without feeling bad.


----------

